
Ask HN: Website/idea listing inclusive hotel prices - baltcode
All the regular travel websites I&#x27;ve seen for searching hotel rooms list prices without including taxes, and more importantly, resort fees.<p>How about if someone makes a website which displays, and can search&#x2F;filter by the room+resort fee? It doesn&#x27;t seem that hard. Even if the hotels don&#x27;t like it, a website like this can still be monetized by ads and other affiliate programs. There&#x27;s a hole in the market, and the implementation isn&#x27;t even that hard. Why doesn&#x27;t it exist? If nothing else, I think one could even make a browser plugin that at least changes the source page for listing.
======
mtmail
In Europe travel websites are no allowed to do that. They have to list final
prices including any taxes, credit card fees and such.
[http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-17-844_en.htm](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-17-844_en.htm) A recent trick was to default to a co-branded credit
card where any other payment method costs extra. Of course the co-branded
credit card has a high annual fee so it was unlikely a user would choose that.

~~~
psyklic
I recently booked on Hotwire in Europe and was charged an undisclosed "city
tax" at the hotel. In the Hotwire fine print, it states: "Hotwire rates do not
include special fees charged by hotels upon check-out. ... Customers will be
required to pay these fees directly to the hotels at check-out time."
([https://www.hotwire.com/mobile/legal/restrictions](https://www.hotwire.com/mobile/legal/restrictions))

~~~
baltcode
That's really misleading wording if they're using it to charge "city tax".
Fees upon checkout are usually based on any charged consumables, damage, room
service etc. and it makes sense that those won't be included.

~~~
psyklic
The portion I excluded clarifies that "special fees" include: energy charges,
convention fees, resort fees, and parking fees.

------
iamben
Yeah, same with airlines and (hand)luggage. It's all very well seeing that the
bargain flight will cost you £30, but when the new cabin baggage rules mean
it's going to cost you another £12 on top, it's a little frustrating.

------
baltcode
There are even websites that list the resort fees, such as
[https://www.lasvegasjaunt.com/las-vegas-resort-
fees-2018-gui...](https://www.lasvegasjaunt.com/las-vegas-resort-
fees-2018-guide/)

It's also possible to scrape them from other travel search sites.

